# My wife passed away



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Yesterday at 2:04 p.m., my wife of 12 years finally ended her battle with cancer. Her name was Kelly Morgan, and she wrote and published one children's book under the name Georgia Grey. She finished the writing of a second book, but never had the opportunity to create more than a couple of pieces of the art; maybe I'll finish it myself someday.

I'm devastated. I stare around at empty rooms and every single place I look is a reminder of her. At least I was there at her side right up until the end, and our beagle baby Lily was there, too.

My apologies for posting this in the Writer's Cafe, but this is my only real hang out spot on KB and I figured my KB friends would see it here and not elsewhere. I fully understand if the mods should need to move this post to a more appropriate place.


----------



## WCHoffman (Apr 24, 2014)

Apology not accepted, because it is not needed. 
The community here is here for you because we are a community.
The thoughts and wishes from the Hoffman family are with you.
I do not pray often but I will today, for you.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Ty.  I can't even begin to imagine what you're going through.


----------



## 75910 (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. RIP Kelly.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

God, I'm sorry. Take care of yourself.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.  I hope you find comfort in your grief and joy in your memories.


----------



## K.A. Madison (Feb 28, 2014)

So sorry for your loss, Ty.  Take care of yourself and your family.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry!

PLEASE be sure that you get the sort of support you need to get through this within your "real world" community. 

We're with you in spirit.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, Ty.


----------



## pwtucker (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, Ty. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2014)

Ty, even though I don't know you, you're never alone at times like these. 

Thinking of you and wishing you the strength to endure.

Tobias.


----------



## . (Sep 19, 2013)

((((Ty)))) I am so very sorry.


----------



## SawyerPentecost (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I have been married to my wife for 13 years this August. I cannot imagine the pain, loss, and separation you must feel. Feel free to im anytime you want to discuss anything, it is important that you not pull inside yourself as the tendency can be. Live as she would want you to! It is the best way to honor her.
Regards, and we're here for you brother.


----------



## ElleChambers (Nov 5, 2013)

My heart goes out to you, Ty. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear about the loss of your wife, Kelly, Ty. I cannot imagine the grief you much be feeling. I'm sending you hugs from France and prayers for peace in your life.

xoxo
Elle


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

So sorry to hear that, Ty.  My thoughts go out to you at this difficult time.


----------



## EC (Aug 20, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, and thank you for trusting us with this news.  

I'm sure one day you will complete the project and it will truly be a labour of love


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

Ty

I'm terribly sorry for your loss. I hope your health is well and that you're able to find solace in that you were able to have time together with someone special.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

My heartfelt condolences Ty.

All my healing thoughts to you and yours.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, mate. No words can express how sad this news is.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I'm really sorry to hear that, Ty. I hope you have lots of friends and family around you.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss Ty. I'll pray for you. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2014)

Ty - 

I'm so deeply sorry about your loss. 

As you stated, you were there for her and that's huge. By supporting her, you made things so much easier for her in ways you'll probably never know. 

My prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

My condolences on your loss, sir.


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 20/9/2018_


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

So sorry to hear this, Ty. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Very sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2014)

{{{hug}}}


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss, Ty.

I will be thinking of you and praying for you. As someone else posted, I hope you have friends and family around you at this time.

Take care, friend.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ty,

I am so very sorry for your loss. I am glad you posted this here, and hope you have friends and family nearby that can help support you as well...the more support the better. I will be thinking of you, and sending healing prayers your way.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Ty, I am so, so sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine... Don't feel you need to apologize.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 7, 2011)

Sad to hear the news.


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

So very sorry. My heartfelt condolences to you. I hope you have someone else who is there for you.

Take care.


----------



## Faye Hunter (Jun 5, 2013)

I am so sorry, I can't imagine the pain. I hope you have support and are able to find some peace during this incredibly difficult time.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

So sorry. Can't even imagine what you're going through.


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

I am so, so sorry, Ty. I wish there was something more I could do for you, other than to tell you that my thoughts are with you.


----------



## DuncanMH (Apr 24, 2013)

I've read a lot of your posts here over the last year, Ty. I'm really sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you.

Duncan


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Hang in there.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Ty.  I hope being with your beagle baby can bring you some comfort.


----------



## Fictionista (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  My thoughts and prayers to you. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Dennis (Mar 3, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers headed your way. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

Sincerest condolences. I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your wife.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear the news Ty, you have my most sincere condolences. After 17 years as an oncology nurse, I still never know what to say. Perhaps because there really are no words. Take comfort in family and friends and know she's at peace.


----------



## brendajcarlton (Sep 29, 2012)

What sad news.  I am so sorry for your loss.  As others have said, I hope you find some real world support, as well as here.  Peace be with you.


----------



## Just Browsing (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, my, I am so sorry. 

And I think posting here is totally appropriate. How else would we know? (because yes, online friendships and relationships are real) It's a bit facile to say that a joy shared is a joy doubled, and a sorrow shared is a sorrow halved; and yet there's something to that. I hope you can take some comfort from knowing so many people care about you.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Even from writers, sometimes words aren't enough. Deepest condolences.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Please accept my condolences, Ty. I'm so very sorry for your loss. I don't consider myself too much of a praying man these days, but I just said one for you and your family.


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  ((((hugs))))


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

So very sorry, Ty. What a journey you have been on. When you are ready, use your writing to help you heal. Even if it's just  journal for your own private purposes. I'm glad you have Lily to give you comfort.


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this. My condolences. God bless.


----------



## Michael Kingswood (Feb 18, 2011)

Ah geez man, that's beyond rough.      Deepest condolences.  Sing out if there's anything we can do to help you out.


----------



## Ian Marks (Jan 22, 2012)

At times like this words seem so inadequate, but I'm so terribly sorry to hear of your loss. There is real community here, and if we can't be with you in person, at least we can be with you in spirit.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

I hope you do finish the book for her someday. I ofyen catch myself wondering if I go with an unfinished project will my son maybe see it through? It's a great tribute.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## @Suzanna (Mar 14, 2011)

Ty,

I can't even begin to imagine what you're feeling right now. I can only express how sorry I am to hear of your loss. {{HUGS}}


----------



## Bilinda Ní Siodacaín (Jun 16, 2011)

Ty, there are no words. I'm so sorry *hugs* please try and take take care of yourself and I hope you have people around to help and support you.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.

I wish there were something I could write that would contribute some solace. The nearest I could nearly find is something that was said in the film about C.S. Lewis by his friend after Lewis's beloved wife died. Can't quite recall it accurately. Maybe someone else can.


Philip


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2014)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Ty.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, Ty. I wish you strength and peace during this awful time.


----------



## LJ (Feb 14, 2014)

Ty, I am so sorry for your loss. I am sending you love and prayers.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

My heart goes out to you. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

For a bunch of authors to have no words, well it just shows that there really are no words that help. I've lost my dad to cancer recently, and oddly enough today would have been his birthday, so your post brought me to tears. But I cannot imagine it being my husband. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

[[[Ty]]]

Please accept the condolences of the entire Brent family.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Hang in there, Ty. You are an inspiration for the way you stayed by her side.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

So many have said this in the thread, but I wanted to add that we're here for you as a life raft, for the long haul support. 

I've told my husband 5 times now I love him, telling him that someone lost their wife on the board. He said back, "That's what we sign up for, death until we part." It's the ultimate thing to enjoy a person's company as a spouse, the pleasure of having known them. You have my deepest sympathy Ty. And you've got us to fall back on. Her book is her legacy. When you're ready, I'm sure her art will create a new project to share with others. ((((cyber hug))))))


----------



## PatriceFitz (Jan 8, 2011)

Our virtual arms are all around you, Ty.  Feel free to weep on our shoulders.


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

What a huge and devastating loss. I am so very sorry to hear about this, Ty.


----------



## Chrisbwritin (Jan 28, 2014)

Ty-
I'm unspeakably saddened by your post and can't imagine what this struggle must have been like for you both. You are in my thoughts and prayers today. I went and found your wife's book on Amazon and purchased a copy to honor her memory. The cover is both whimsical and adorable, and I look forward to reading her words. Please take care of yourself.

Christine


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Most sincere condolences.    I second others who urge you to lean on people around you for support--friends, family, neighbors, co-workers, etc.  You are not alone.  Even when you're by yourself (with canine companionship), the Cafe is always open and there's always a pot of coffee on, or water for tea....  and ears to listen and shoulders to lean on.


----------



## 28612 (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh, Ty. I'm so very sorry. We all know the power of words, yet they aren't enough now. I hope the good memories will bring you solace soon. 

Each grief is its own universe and ebbs and flows by its laws. Don't put any "shoulds" on how you're feeling. Be as kind to yourself as Kelly would be kind to you.

Accept help and support from others. Ask for it when you need it. 

And know we're with you.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

So sorry for you loss, Ty. Of course you can come to us with it. I know what you mean about this being your hang out spot. I'm hanging with you. I do hope you reach out to those you know in the real world and let them help you grieve, too. I think that is good advice.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Sam Kates said:


> Even from writers, sometimes words aren't enough. Deepest condolences.


Sam said this so well. Know that you are in our thoughts and prayers and feel the comfort we all want to send you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Ty. My heart and my prayers are with you.


----------



## Duane Gundrum (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't really have anything helpful to contribute, but wanted to say that I am sorry about your loss and hate when this sort of thing happens to anyone.


----------



## Jude Hardin (Feb 5, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, Ty.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss, Ty. My condolences and thank your for sharing your grief.

Big hug.

Martyn.


----------



## PortableHal (Dec 24, 2010)

Ty, there aren't words enough for a situation like this. My heart is heavy for your loss.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss, Ty. You're in our thoughts.


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

I wish I knew something to say that could help ease your pain, but words are inadequate. Please accept my deepest condolences. I hope you find support in family and friends.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Deeply sorry for your loss. There are no words consoling enough to ease the pain of losing your dearest one. Take care of yourself...


----------



## Ravenandblack (Jan 27, 2014)

So sorry for your loss, Ty. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Evan of the R. (Oct 15, 2013)

So sorry to hear this, Ty. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## EllisaBarr (Apr 22, 2014)

No words can make your pain go away, but I hope you find comfort in knowing how many people are thinking of you and supporting you.  I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I am so sorry, Ty.  When death strikes like this, I know sometimes it seems impossible that the sun continues to rise and the world to continues to spin.  Trust that while it may never feel better, it will someday feel different.  Cling to that truth.  Know that you gave her the best sending off a human being could ever ask for, to have someone who desperately loved her by her side, letting her know equivocally that she mattered.  Deep peace to you.


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this, Ty. Please accept my deepest condolences. I know that losing a loved one is painful and difficult. I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## joyceharmon (May 21, 2012)

So very sorry! Try to remember to take care of yourself.


----------



## Charmander (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your wiife, Ty.  No worries, you've posted in exactly the right place.  Thinking of you.

Betsy


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

Lily's only going to understand that her mom isn't there and that you're sad. So spend extra time with her, take her to the park, on extra walks, maybe give her a few extra treats. Throw a ball, run with her. Helping _her_ through this will have the added benefit of helping yourself as well. Hugs to you both.


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Ty, So saddened to just read of Kelly, your dear wife's passing. At times like this words can be such clumsy blocks I'm lost for the right words. Your grief must be overwhelming, but instead think what a lucky guy you are for having her in your life. adios, God Bless.  Jack


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Ty.


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending healing prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Ty. As stated above, words are inadequate. All my best wishes go with you.


----------



## PanGalacticBlog (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Ty.


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm sorry, Ty. I know there is nothing I can say or write that can mitigate that pain or fill that void. All I can do is say my heart and prayers go out to you. For now, mourn. Let it out. At some point, you will wake one morning and see the sun shining again. Live the life she wanted you to have and the one you wanted her to have. You will find joy again.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. I'll be thinking of you.
Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so very sorry, Ty. My thoughts and prayers will be with you.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh Ty, I'm so sorry to hear that.

Thoughts and prayers with you and yours.


----------



## C.F. (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I don't know what to say other than that. I hope you can take some comfort in the support of the community. I can't even imagine.


----------



## John Twipnook (Jan 10, 2011)

So sorry. So very sorry.


----------



## Magda Alexander (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Ty. May a choir of angels sing her to her rest.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Ty Johnston said:


> At least I was there at her side right up until the end, and our beagle baby Lily was there, too.


Ty, Wow. I'm so sorry. I can't even imagine. I'll be devastated, shredded, if my husband goes before me But what you said, to be there with her, it's really everything. No, it won't bring her back, but there's something so deep and spiritual and powerful and transcendent and cosmic when we're with those we love when they pass. Give yourself time, space, and kindness to grieve. However that looks, don't judge yourself. She'll aways be a part of you. (I know, small comfort, but it's true.) Hugs. Love. Peace. Heidi


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Ty, we can feel the love and deep regard you hold for Kelly in your words - it shines through. That's a thing of beauty. Love and light from Australia.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh, Ty, I am sorry. My heart breaks for you, and your beagle Lily, and I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Ben Mathew (Jan 27, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. I hope you find some measure of peace in the coming days.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Ty. Sending out prayers for your family at this sad time.


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

So very sorry.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Ty, I’m sending heartfelt condolences. Please be assured that this is indeed the right place to post. We’re more than just a writing forum—we’re a community and we support you in this time of grief.


----------



## Livia (Feb 6, 2014)

So sorry for your loss, Ty.


----------



## MissyM (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm terribly sorry for your loss, Ty.


----------



## MQ (Jan 5, 2011)

Please accept my sincere condolences


----------



## Andie (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry. That's just devastating. Hugs from here, too.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss, Ty.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

My condolences, Ty. I'll be praying for peace and comfort for you and your family. Take care.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, Ty.  Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

I am so sorry, Ty!

There are no words adequate.

Love and peace to you.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

My prayers go out to you in the hope that you can find some comfort. Deepest sympathies.


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

Words will fail but still, I am very sorry. And I'm sure she's keeping a loving eye on you.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ty, I appreciate you letting us know. I am so sorry to hear this news.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Ty,

I agree that your wife is probably hanging around you, trying her best to convey some comfort as you grieve. My heart goes out to you and to Lily, and I know that I can't even begin to understand the depth of sorrow you feel right now, but just know you'll be in my prayers. 

K


----------



## RJ Licata (Apr 18, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, Ty. I think it would be great if you finished her book for her one day. I'm sure she'd be very proud.


----------



## MarkCoker (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Ty.  Please take care.
mark


----------



## Lyoung (Oct 21, 2013)

I am so, so, so sorry for your loss. I know this may not be much comfort, but my sympathies go out to you so much. My thoughts and heart are with you. 

Reaching out to a community, whether in real life or online, is so important during a time of loss. I'm glad you felt you were able to reach out to this community - that means a lot. I hope you continue to do so.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I've been married a long time, and cannot imagine my hubby not being here. My heart aches for you. I am praying for you.


----------



## Ethan Jones (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, Ty. My prayers are with you.
Ethan


----------



## C.G. (Jan 23, 2014)

So sorry for your loss, Ty. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

So sorry for you, mate. You did everything you could, including being with her when she needed it.

Don't stop posting here. This community is as real as every other.


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

I am so sorry, Ty. Sending all best thoughts and wishes to you and Lily.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, Ty. My heart bleeds for you. Hugs.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Ty.


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

God's comfort be with you and your family


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you to everyone for your words. I wish I could write more at the moment, but ... well ...

I'll be around more eventually. Again, thanks to all.


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You have my deepest condolences.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Ty!


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

My sincere condolences, sir. Godspeed.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Ty Johnston said:


> Thank you to everyone for your words. I wish I could write more at the moment, but ... well ...
> 
> I'll be around more eventually. Again, thanks to all.


Take whatever time you need. We're with you in spirit and always here if you need to talk


----------



## ElleT (Feb 2, 2014)

Gosh, Ty. So sorry to read about your loss. Words can't convey. 
Take care of yourself. Thinking of you at this time.


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

Please accept my condolences, Ty.

As writers, we are of course tempted to try to write something beneficial or profound. But all words fall flat and far short of the mark on occasions such as this. What was it Lincoln wrote to the mother who'd lost several sons in the civil war? "I feel how weak fruitless must be any words of mine which should attempt to beguile from from a grief..." I'm sure all of us are feeling how weak our words must seem.

You are in my thoughts and prayers. May you have done for you what Lincoln wished for that mother, to be left with only the cherished memories of the loved and lost.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I'm so very sorry to learn this. My sympathies.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

My heart goes out to you. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your sad loss.


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sandra K. Williams (Jun 15, 2013)

My condolences and best wishes for you and Lily. RIP Kelly.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. May your wife rest in peace and may you get the comfort you need during this difficult time.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

Ty Johnston said:


> Yesterday at 2:04 p.m., my wife of 12 years finally ended her battle with cancer.


*hug* My prayers are with you.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Please take care of yourself. Sending prayers and wishing you peace.


----------



## kcochran (Apr 30, 2012)

Ty...your wife was blessed to have you and your baby Beagle Lily by her side.  My heart ached when I read your post about every where you look is a reminder of her, such joy and sadness at the same time.  I am sorry for your loss. May you find comfort with friends and family in the days ahead.


----------



## GUTMAN (Dec 22, 2011)

There are no adequate words, so I'll trust in the heart. You and your bride are both in my thoughts.


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

My sincerest condolences.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

I am so sorry, Ty. Your deep love for her came through in your message.


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

My condolences, Ty. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Ty. I've lost someone very close to me to cancer as well and I understand how devastating it can be. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## melissafmiller (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I hope you find some comfort in your companion dog Lily. And I think it was good to share your grief here with us. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss, Ty. I know from a recent loss in my own family that even if you're expecting the loss it still feels very shocking and disorientating.


----------



## chris56 (Jun 8, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss.  Your wife may no longer be fighting a battle with cancer but she will always live on in your heart, as the bond of love can never be broken.  I wish you much peace in the days ahead.


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

Ty, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. There are no words, man. No words. We just lost my FIL to cancer a couple of months ago and the whole family is still in disbelief that he's gone. I go to the house and I go: Here is his armchair. Here is his remote.

Since this is the Writer's Cafe, may I recommend this book I am reading right now in my own grief. The book is called GOOD GRIEF. It has been used by some of the grief counselors I knew (they have since passed away too). The eBook version has horrible cover art, but the content is gold. I am reading the original version in eBook format. It's only 82 pages for $4.25.

http://www.amazon.com/Good-Grief-50th-Ann-Ed-ebook/dp/B00B2OM7YK/

Take it easy. I pray God will give you peace.


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

Just keep breathing. One day at a time.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts are with you. Just take it 1 minute at a time. Cry when you need to, sleep when you can.  Allow the memories to surround you and know that, as impossible as it seems, in time those memories will bring much more joy than pain. Grieve her because she was worth it. Then, eventually start living again because she would want you to.


----------



## Alleycat (May 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry, Ty.


----------



## Catherine Lea (Jul 16, 2013)

I feel for you, I really do. I'm caring for my terminally ill daughter, so believe me when I say, I think I know your pain. Thinking of you.


----------



## mariehallwrites (Mar 14, 2013)

I am so so sorry to hear this. You are in my thoughts and prayers tonight.


----------



## ecg52 (Apr 29, 2013)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss. You are in all our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Elliott Garber (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Ty.


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

So sorry to read of your sad loss. Look after yourself, and take one day at a time. Cyber hugs.


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Just saw this.

My deepest and most genuine sympathy, Ty. Losing one's spouse is a nightmare, one most of us hopefully don't have to face quite so early in life. I'd be lost without mine, but even so, I can only imagine...

Thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Words are hopelessly inadequate. A virtual *hug* is all I can offer.


----------



## Sharon Cummin (Mar 19, 2013)

I am so sorry for the loss of your wife.


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

Prayers and condolences to you....


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh, Ty! I'm so sorry. It's good you and your sweet doggie could be there with her.


----------



## SmartQuant (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello Ty,

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

My heart goes out to you, Ty. She was very lucky to have someone who loved her so deeply.


----------



## Hans Cummings (May 16, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that. You have my condolences. If you need anything, feel free to contact me. I know what it is like to lose a spouse; my wife died in 2008 at the age of 29.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm so very sorry. 

Please don't forget to be kind to yourself during this difficult time.


----------



## ElaStein (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your post brought tears to my eyes... my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Sally C (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Ty. Others have said words are inadequate, but I hope you can feel the love, caring and support from everyone here. It's a long, hard road after losing someone who is everything to you - I've been there. I'm so glad you and your doggie were able to be with her. xxx


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.  Stay strong for her.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Ty, Thank you for sharing your feelings with us here on KindleBoards. Although most of us have never met you or Kelly, I'm sure you are aware of our support for you during this difficult time. Please continue to be part of our community when your life settles a bit. I'm glad you have Lily, especially since dogs have such an impact on our lives. Praying for your peace, Meb.


----------



## Carina Wilder (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs to you, and thoughts.


----------



## JRHenderson (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh Ty, that's terrible news. You're in everyone's thoughts dude, try to hang on in there.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Ty, I'm so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. Hang in there.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, Ty. I can't even imagine what you're going through. Prayers for you and all those close to her.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Ty, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, Ty.


----------



## Gabriel Beyers (Jan 28, 2011)

My deepest condolences. I'm sorry for your loss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

So, so sorry to hear this, Ty. Moments like this are always the hardest. I hope you soon find your way through to peace by honoring her in your works and life. Writing will never make it all better, but at least it can help.


----------



## creativeparamita (Jan 19, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Jana DeLeon (Jan 20, 2011)

I am so sorry, Ty. I'm sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

HUGSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Love and massive hugs Ty. We are most definitely here for you for stuff like this. I'm going to go and have a look for her book xxx

PS. Dont know if this will help, but when a friend of mine passed away and I was missing her, I used to light a candle in the window and then visualise sending her the light


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Ty. I'm glad you came on here to tell us.


----------



## Jason Eric Pryor (Jan 30, 2013)

When I saw the topic subject I literally let out an audible gasp. I clicked the post and read it. I don't know you, but to hear that you're going through this loss is heart-breaking. I can't even imagine what you must feel. I'm not going to pretend I know what you're dealing with, but I will say you have my deepest sympathies. I am genuinely sorry that this happened. I lost the woman that helped raise me to cancer last October. It's heart-breaking. I miss her dearly. I find comfort in knowing that she is no longer suffering from that horrible sickness. I hope you can also find a measure of comfort in knowing that as well.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Ty,

If you can, please check in. You don't have to say you're okay, because we know you're not. Just worried about you. Hope your family and loved ones are all around you.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

C. Gockel said:


> Ty,
> 
> If you can, please check in. You don't have to say you're okay, because we know you're not. Just worried about you. Hope your family and loved ones are all around you.


Thanks. I'm around. I've read every single response to my post, and thank you all for your reaching out. And special thanks to everyone who purchased the Georgia Grey e-book. It means a lot to me for others to read what she called her "little Halloween story."


----------



## Michael Alan Peck (May 8, 2013)

Just bought my copy, Ty, and I'm looking forward to reading it.

I'm very sorry for your loss. Hang in there.


----------



## Kristopia (Dec 13, 2013)

Ty Johnston said:


> Yesterday at 2:04 p.m., my wife of 12 years finally ended her battle with cancer. Her name was Kelly Morgan, and she wrote and published one children's book under the name Georgia Grey. She finished the writing of a second book, but never had the opportunity to create more than a couple of pieces of the art; maybe I'll finish it myself someday.
> 
> I'm devastated. I stare around at empty rooms and every single place I look is a reminder of her. At least I was there at her side right up until the end, and our beagle baby Lily was there, too.
> 
> My apologies for posting this in the Writer's Cafe, but this is my only real hang out spot on KB and I figured my KB friends would see it here and not elsewhere. I fully understand if the mods should need to move this post to a more appropriate place.


I'm so sorry to hear about your wife, ty. Thinking about you and hoping that you think of the good things and can muddle through. (((hugs from a stranger who gets it)))


----------



## Elissa Drake (Sep 28, 2012)

Even though I don't know you, my heart breaks for you, Ty. And even though I'm a writer, in these circumstances I never quite know what to say as words seem inadequate. Please know that you are in my prayers.


----------



## PermaTundra (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss and will be keeping you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Ty, I'm going to PM you also.


----------



## Kitty French (Dec 3, 2012)

That's incredibly sad Ty, I can't imagine what you're going through. You have the support of many shoulders to lean on here on the boards. Lots of love. xx


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

Such sad news. I am so very sorry.


----------



## pajones (Apr 21, 2014)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## xoxo (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about your loss. I'm having to deal with this with my dad to some extent (10+ years fighting cancer, but it's finally catching up to him). I don't imagine it's easy regardless of the relation.


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Ty, I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Please take care of yourself too.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

So incredibly sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Jennifer Lewis (Dec 12, 2013)

Ty Johnston said:


> Thanks. I'm around. I've read every single response to my post, and thank you all for your reaching out. And special thanks to everyone who purchased the Georgia Grey e-book. It means a lot to me for others to read what she called her "little Halloween story."


(((hugs))) I just bought her story. One of the nice things about books is that thoughts and ideas live on and can still communicate with people.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I just ordered her book and I cannot wait to read it. I will happily admit that I "looked inside" and I just want to tell you, she was a very talented writer.


----------



## MT Berlyn (Mar 27, 2012)

*{{{Hugs}}}*


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh, my heart just goes out to you. Very sorry for your loss. I pray God's comfort and peace be with you in this time of need.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

It's funny. Going through my wife's papers, I've found notes she made for a couple of novels and another children's book, in one case an entire first chapter written out in longhand. It might be a long while before I'm able to tackle such a job, but I think I'd like to see these works completed at some point.


----------



## Winterfate (Feb 11, 2014)

I mostly just lurk here, but I saw the thread title and had to pop in to give my condolences. 
I am sorry for your loss. I wish I had more to say, but words are never enough.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Ty Johnston said:


> It's funny. Going through my wife's papers, I've found notes she made for a couple of novels and another children's book, in one case an entire first chapter written out in longhand. It might be a long while before I'm able to tackle such a job, but I think I'd like to see these works completed at some point.


I just wanted to let you know I read book and really enjoyed it. I'll be sharing Hollybelle's story this autumn with my niece and nephew to amp them up for Halloween! Thank you for letting us know about it, it was such a treat to read your wife's work and I hope someday that you can see her started pieces to the finish line, and if you do, please let me know as I am now a reader of hers.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

AshMP said:


> I just wanted to let you know I read book and really enjoyed it. I'll be sharing Hollybelle's story this autumn with my niece and nephew to amp them up for Halloween! Thank you for letting us know about it, it was such a treat to read your wife's work and I hope someday that you can see her started pieces to the finish line, and if you do, please let me know as I am now a reader of hers.


Thank you for this. It really means a lot, as has all the outpouring of love from the kboards crew.


----------



## ChadWilliamson (May 31, 2011)

Ty,

I'm so sorry for your loss. This is a situation where even writers find there just aren't any words.


----------



## Onedayatatime (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Ty. May she rest in peace. God bless!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Ty Johnston said:


> It's funny. Going through my wife's papers, I've found notes she made for a couple of novels and another children's book, in one case an entire first chapter written out in longhand. It might be a long while before I'm able to tackle such a job, but I think I'd like to see these works completed at some point.


Don't be in a hurry. You'll know when the time is right. And when that time comes, the work will give you joy...yes, a few tears here and there, but great joy!


----------



## giftedrhonda (Jan 3, 2014)

Heart is breaking for you. Big hugs--I'm so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

I cannot imagine a loss like that.
So sorry.


----------



## lvoynich (Jun 5, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Ty.


----------



## RachelHanna (Aug 5, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Many prayers for you as you deal with this loss….

Rachel


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

No need to apologize. I'm truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## George Hamilton (Dec 14, 2010)

My deepest sympathies, Ty. I hope you do get to complete her book one day.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Since the calendar rolled around making it possible to use Select's freebie option once more, I thought I'd make my wife's e-book free this week, for those who are interested. It's a childrens' Halloween story.

*Hollybelle the Witch and the Broomstick Ball*: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009LC7CF4


----------



## drymartini (May 6, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Your wife's book looks lovely, a wonderful way to honour her.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss, it was good you were by her side to give her your support in her final days. There are no words I can say that will make things better for you. Just take it a day at a time and I wish you the best during these difficult times.


----------



## Catherine Lea (Jul 16, 2013)

Ty, I keep seeing this message and thinking of you. I lost my daughter two weeks ago yesterday. Believe me when I say I feel for you. I know the pain won't be any easier to bear, but I hope it's at least easier to contain.

I blogged about my daughter from 2012. She had a rare genetic disorder and I wanted to share our trials and tribulations with other parents of disabled kids. Then my daughter was diagnosed with liver disease, and the blog turned into being about caring for someone with terminal illness. You'll find it at http://cathylea.wordpress.com . If you're not interested, that's fine. I completely understand that you may have moved past that initial shock and not want to look back. But it seems to me that those of us who have lost loved ones to illness before their time have a lot in common. Take care.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss Ty.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Catherine Lea said:


> I blogged about my daughter from 2012. She had a rare genetic disorder and I wanted to share our trials and tribulations with other parents of disabled kids. Then my daughter was diagnosed with liver disease, and the blog turned into being about caring for someone with terminal illness. You'll find it at http://cathylea.wordpress.com . If you're not interested, that's fine. I completely understand that you may have moved past that initial shock and not want to look back. But it seems to me that those of us who have lost loved ones to illness before their time have a lot in common. Take care.


Hi Catherine. Thank you for your words and for talking about your daughter, and for the blog. Actually, I did read your blog a little more than a week ago, not long after your daughter's passing. I did not contact you directly or bring it up here on the boards because at the time I felt it might be too soon for you. It looks like you have a strong support system, at least online, but if you ever need to talk, please feel free to PM me or e-mail me. I know for me there have been ups and downs, days of numbness and periods of anger, but sometimes moments of joy. Nights are the hardest. It's been a little more than three months since my wife's passing, and I am starting to feel more like my old self, but I try not to fool myself because anything can set me off ... a song, an image, seeing someone who looks a little like her, etc.

P.S. Your girl had a beautiful smile.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh, Ty, I'm so very, very sorry to hear this. You must feel completely devastated. I wish there were words I could type that would take the pain away. Since there aren't, please know many of us will be thinking of you and offering you strength and peace. Eventually the good memories will far override the bad, but it's hard to believe when the wound is still so fresh. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

Ty Johnston said:


> Yesterday at 2:04 p.m., my wife of 12 years finally ended her battle with cancer. Her name was Kelly Morgan, and she wrote and published one children's book under the name Georgia Grey. She finished the writing of a second book, but never had the opportunity to create more than a couple of pieces of the art; maybe I'll finish it myself someday.
> 
> I'm devastated. I stare around at empty rooms and every single place I look is a reminder of her. At least I was there at her side right up until the end, and our beagle baby Lily was there, too.
> 
> My apologies for posting this in the Writer's Cafe, but this is my only real hang out spot on KB and I figured my KB friends would see it here and not elsewhere. I fully understand if the mods should need to move this post to a more appropriate place.


So sorry to hear about your wife, Ty. I'm new-ish here, but have found this to be a wonderful community.


----------



## Dobby the House Elf (Aug 16, 2014)

There are no words of comfort that can take away your pain. But I think everyone here is with you in your time of grief. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## megadams (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

My condolences as well. Not much else I can say.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

There is something I'd like to add, and maybe Cathy Lea will know where I'm coming from ...

Everyone has goals in life, expectations. For many of us, those goals are tied to a certain person or persons within our life, whether spouses or children or other loved ones. Even before you met that particular person, or gave birth to them, or got to know them, you look back and realize your earlier life was leading up to them. I won't necessarily say one's "entire" world becomes that person, but one's viewpoint and feeling of place within the world is definietely tied to that person.

Then they are gone.

And you look back and can't help but wonder. I'm not talking about regret here, but a sense of loss. When that loved one is gone, it can seem like you yourself are gone, but through some cruel trick you are forced to live on and see what the world is like without you, and without them.

It's at that point you have to find new goals for life, or you will wither, or worse, flare out. These new goals might not look that different from the old ones, but the reasonings behind them will have to be different. Or maybe there will be totally new goals, a spark that sends someone off in a new direction. Right now I keep myself open to new experiences, ones I would have balked at even a few months back, but I've also promised myself I will not make any drastic changes in my life for at least two years.

I don't pretend to hold any answers, and I'm still working all this out for myself. All this is just how I have been affected, and I'm sure others may feel differently.


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

That's some wonderful advice, Ty. Recently a friend of mine lost her husband unexpectedly and it made me think a lot about my own husband and the relationship we have. A lot of what you said rings true for me -- that this person becomes your whole world, and what do you do when they're suddenly gone? 

I like your goal of staying open to new experiences (but not jumping into anything too major.) I think that's wise.

You're a good guy, who's obviously put a lot of thought into your situation and what it means for you going forward. I wish this hadn't happened to you and your wife, but I'm sure you'll come to a place of peace and happiness in the end. (hugs)


----------



## Catherine Lea (Jul 16, 2013)

Ty Johnston said:


> There is something I'd like to add, and maybe Cathy Lea will know where I'm coming from ...
> 
> Everyone has goals in life, expectations. For many of us, those goals are tied to a certain person or persons within our life, whether spouses or children or other loved ones. Even before you met that particular person, or gave birth to them, or got to know them, you look back and realize your earlier life was leading up to them. I won't necessarily say one's "entire" world becomes that person, but one's viewpoint and feeling of place within the world is definietely tied to that person.
> 
> ...


It's like losing a limb and going on without it. I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Andie (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

My sincere condolences, sir. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. Words fail.


----------



## Davina Hart (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm very sorry. Sending light and love to you...


----------



## appletree (Aug 1, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Cathy and Ty are in the fresh (for lack of a better word) stages of what we all face at one time or another of our lives. It's amazing how we can reach out to one another in an on-line community such as this. You never know where your support system is until you need it. I hope you both feel the caring that emanates from here.


----------



## ER Pierce (Jun 4, 2013)

My thoughts are with you, and your dear wife : hugs : I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Someone (Dec 30, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear you lost your partner Ty. I wish I didn't know the ruthless that cancer is but, after losing people I love to it, I do too. One thing I did learn in my experiences with cancer is that no one loses their battle against cancer; instead the time comes when the battle is just over. I am so sorry you lost her to this exhausting, insidious, and hostile disease. Beyond me hating cancer with you and expressing my sincerest sympathy, there are no other words I can think to say. I don't know you but please accept the huge virtual hug attached to this message.
Someone in the thread said this, "I went and found your wife's book on Amazon and purchased a copy to honor her memory." I did the same thing.

May God bless you and continue to carry you through this Ty.
Someone in the thread said this, "I went and found your wife's book on Amazon and purchased a copy to honor her memory." I felt compelled to do the same thing.


----------



## AmelieSDuncan (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss. My thought are with you and your family.


----------



## Kirkee (Apr 2, 2014)

It's a tough one. My heart goes out to you, pal. I lost my darling woman back in January. As one poster stated: no need to apologize. I would be willing to bet everyone here has suffered some sort of loss of this nature, and if they haven't yet they surely will one day. Life is a miracle & it can be great to be alive when things are going well––but then there is this other part when life just plain sucks. What helped me deal with losing my (truly) better half was to talk about it (mainly) with women. I have no real idea why this is so, but women are more receptive to discussing something this heavy and emotional. Yes, you might be able to discuss it with a few close male friends and/or relatives, but I found it far easier & it did make me feel better to talk to women. To a one they got it right away. The way I feel: without women, without the female, this world wouldn't be much anyway. Just like that James Brown song says.

Hang tight, friend. Take it one day at a time. You will get through it. It may not seem so at the moment, but you will. Try to keep your mind occupied somehow, and I don't mean by writing––because I doubt you'll be able to do anything of the sort, but in other ways. Be with family, be with friends––if at all possible.


----------



## angel_graham (Mar 16, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.

Take time to grieve. Be gentle with yourself. Try to remember the good times. Some days are going to be so hard...ask your friends and loved ones for help when you can. Accept their help when it is offered right now. So many things that have to be done right now, allow others to help in sharing the load where possible.

My husbands sends his thoughts of light, love and strength to you. Mine also.

Just saw that this thread was started a few months ago, but brought back to the top recently. For those who have lost a loved one, the things I posted above, remember them for you.

I recommend the book,* I can't stop crying* to those struggling with pain of death. It got me through the hardest times after the sudden death of my partner. Even 15 years later, sometimes the pain of her loss can knock me to my knees.

*Direct link to book:
*
http://smile.amazon.com/Cant-Stop-Crying-Hard-Someone/dp/1550134078/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1408232518&sr=1-2&keywords=i+can%27t+stop+crying


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Hugs and thoughts.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## FictionalWriter (Aug 4, 2010)

So sorry for you loss. I cannot imagine the pain. (((hugs)))


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh God, Ty. I'm so very sorry to hear this. A special Rosary being said for you tonight.


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

Wish I had the words that can heal. Sending out light and love to both Cathy and Ty. We're all family here...


----------



## Scott Daniel (Feb 1, 2011)

I can't imagine the hurt and pain this has put you through, Ty, not only in your wife's passing, but in the events leading up to it. While I know it's not likely, my hope is that the healing process has started for you.

Thank you for sharing this with us. I think it speaks volumes about the kind of person you are - a damn fine one.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

What a tragedy. So sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

(((((((((((((((((big hug))))))))))))))))))))) If you ever want to vent, we are here. I am so so sorry.


----------



## hyh (Jul 21, 2013)

I didn't see this thread the first time and just wanted to add my condolences - I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine what a tough time you must be having - your strength is inspirational. Thinking of you from Australia...


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

I didn't see this thread the first time through either. I'm so, so sorry. I can't imagine life without my husband and my heart goes out to you in your loss.


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss of a dearly loved one.


----------



## Sharon Austin (Oct 13, 2010)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Honeybun (Nov 25, 2012)

I know that some time has passed since your initial posting. I do hope that time has been a salve to your ache just a little bit though I know that it cannot fill the empty spot left behind by her passing. I do hope that you feel her love as a continued part of your daily life.  I feel for you and your family. Your loss is one that I am not yet capable of fully understanding.  God bless you and yours.  Many hugs.


----------



## Rykymus (Dec 3, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, man. That sucks. I've seen it.


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. My deepest condolences.


----------



## Peter Julier (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear about  your loss Ty, my thoughts are with you. Please take good care of yourself.


----------



## Honeybun (Nov 25, 2012)

Ty Johnston said:


> There is something I'd like to add, and maybe Cathy Lea will know where I'm coming from ...
> 
> Everyone has goals in life, expectations. For many of us, those goals are tied to a certain person or persons within our life, whether spouses or children or other loved ones. Even before you met that particular person, or gave birth to them, or got to know them, you look back and realize your earlier life was leading up to them. I won't necessarily say one's "entire" world becomes that person, but one's viewpoint and feeling of place within the world is definietely tied to that person.
> 
> ...


I will share this. My grandmother and grandfather were married for well over 50 years until my grandmother passed away. Gone with her, my grandfather lost the sparkle of life that had lived in his eye. I know it sounds like I'm being flowery with my words but I'm not. What I'm describing is really as it was. About a year after her passing, he found someone new to love and to be loved by. The difference was remarkable. The difference gave him his spark back and prolonged his life. If you can find someone to love and be loved by again, I cannot recommend it highly enough. I say that with utmost respect for what you have gone through and the loss you have experienced. I do hope you find love again.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Sapphire said:


> Cathy and Ty are in the fresh (for lack of a better word) stages of what we all face at one time or another of our lives. It's amazing how we can reach out to one another in an on-line community such as this. You never know where your support system is until you need it. I hope you both feel the caring that emanates from here.


Catherine and Ty - My prayers are with you both. I'm sorry for your loss and want you to know my heart aches for you both. I hope you find peace, and joy in your memories.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss, Ty. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Catherine Lea (Jul 16, 2013)

Sapphire said:


> Cathy and Ty are in the fresh (for lack of a better word) stages of what we all face at one time or another of our lives. It's amazing how we can reach out to one another in an on-line community such as this. You never know where your support system is until you need it. I hope you both feel the caring that emanates from here.


Where's a like button when you need it?


----------



## Ceinwen (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry, Ty. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

For those who are interested, I wanted to let you know I have finally made available my wife's second children's story, and it's just in time for the holidays. It is titled "Hollybelle the Witch and the Colorful Christmas Conundrum," and it will be available free from Nov. 28-30 and Dec. 24-25. The print version should be available within a couple of weeks.

The Kindle link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P74WW78

Unfortunately there's not as much completed art as the first book because she had not had time to finish it, but I cobbled together what she had finished along with parts of some lesser pieces she had started.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author (Dec 18, 2012)

Times like this make me wish there was an *undo *button in life. We don;t know you personally but we fully understand that the grief must me amazing even though you both had come to know the disease over time. Our sympathies.


----------



## Mark Dawson (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Ty - good for you, mate. You have a UK sale - I'll look forward to showing it to my three year old.

Chin up.

Mark


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Ty Johnston said:


> For those who are interested, I wanted to let you know I have finally made available my wife's second children's story, and it's just in time for the holidays. It is titled "Hollybelle the Witch and the Colorful Christmas Conundrum," and it will be available free from Nov. 28-30 and Dec. 24-25. The print version should be available within a couple of weeks.
> 
> The Kindle link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P74WW78
> 
> Unfortunately there's not as much completed art as the first book because she had not had time to finish it, but I cobbled together what she had finished along with parts of some lesser pieces she had started.


Purchased. I'm so glad that you finished out her book. All my best to you.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

What a wonderful tribute to your wife. I'm so happy you could do this. Wishing you all the success in the world.


----------



## caleemlee (Aug 5, 2011)

May her memory be eternal. 

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

I bought this to read to my two boys: 4 and 2.


----------



## Semmel (Aug 10, 2012)

I know we don't really know each other, but I wanted to send my hugs and thoughts to you.

Take care of yourself. I hope you're able to get some support in person, too. Maybe a widow/widowers group?


----------



## Drake (Apr 30, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.  Your fellow writers stand by you in your grief.


----------



## MartinLake (May 9, 2011)

Oh Ty, 

I've just read this. I'm so sorry for your loss. Take care.

Martin


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

That's really tough. I'm sorry for your loss. I know that we can't make up for her, but if this thread is any comfort at least it shows that you're not alone.

Take care of yourself. I hope things get better.


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, Ty. 

Got myself a copy of _Hollybelle the Witch and the Colorful Christmas Conundrum_, what a great way to honor your wife, and I'm looking forward to reading it!


----------



## Graham C. (Oct 19, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss.  Just bought the book too; happy to help your wife's dreams live on.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll look forward to reading your wife's second book with my kids, Ty.


----------



## Susan in TX (Sep 17, 2014)

What a wonderful way to remember and honor her.  Purchased to share with my grands. Take care.


----------



## Debbiek (Aug 7, 2010)

May God comfort you...prayers.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

A work of love from your heart that is a wonderful tribute to your wife. I'm sure she is proud of you.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Ty Johnston said:


> Yesterday at 2:04 p.m., my wife of 12 years finally ended her battle with cancer. Her name was Kelly Morgan, and she wrote and published one children's book under the name Georgia Grey. She finished the writing of a second book, but never had the opportunity to create more than a couple of pieces of the art; maybe I'll finish it myself someday.
> 
> I'm devastated. I stare around at empty rooms and every single place I look is a reminder of her. At least I was there at her side right up until the end, and our beagle baby Lily was there, too.
> 
> My apologies for posting this in the Writer's Cafe, but this is my only real hang out spot on KB and I figured my KB friends would see it here and not elsewhere. I fully understand if the mods should need to move this post to a more appropriate place.


Oh God, I feel so bad for you my friend. I can't imagine what it must be like to lose a spouse. I know what it's like to lose a dog and it's excruciating looking around and seeing all the THINGS that remind you of them. Im glad you could share with us all this message. This should be a safe place for anyone to share. We are writers but humans and we all experience loss ( pets, family, spouses )

I hope you find comfort in knowing you can share your heart here.

We are here for you through this really hard time.

Positive thoughts going your way!


----------



## WriterThatWas (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I wish you strength.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I will read Hollybelle with my kids tonight.


----------



## briasbooks (Sep 11, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, Ty. Please take care. I hope you have loved ones nearby to help you through this.


----------



## PenelopeBrian (Oct 6, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. She sounds like she was a fantastic lady. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and your purchases.

This will probably be the last book of hers I'll publish as my wife did not leave anything else behind that was anywhere near complete, only some notes and a few scattered writings. Then again, who knows, maybe someday if I feel I can accomplish something near her style of writing, I might flesh out some of the stories she had planned.

Again, thank you so much.


----------



## Alleycat (May 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, Ty. 

The book is a beautiful tribute to her.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Ty, I'm so sorry for your loss. I don't believe we've ever spoken, but my heart is breaking for you. Try to take care of yourself, and I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Ty Johnston said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words and your purchases.
> 
> This will probably be the last book of hers I'll publish as my wife did not leave anything else behind that was anywhere near complete, only some notes and a few scattered writings. Then again, who knows, maybe someday if I feel I can accomplish something near her style of writing, I might flesh out some of the stories she had planned.
> 
> Again, thank you so much.


 Sure hope you can. Stories can be a lasting tribute for those who pass on before us.


----------



## egcamby (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't know you, but I'm praying for you now.  May you feel the comfort and peace of friends and family supporting you at this time.


----------



## GP Hudson (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Ty.


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine the grief. I hope you are able to finish her book for her in her memory. Sending you healing and hope. May you find the things that can bring you comfort.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Ty.  Sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

My condolences, I am deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## r.xiyan (Jan 15, 2014)

My condolences to you for your loss.


----------



## AA.A (Sep 6, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## KZoe (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. May love and light be with you.


----------



## Donald Rump (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss and the delay in getting your entry up on the Eight Hour Fiction website. You can find it here:

http://eighthourfictionchallenge.blogspot.com/p/submissions.html

Of note:



> My late wife originally wrote this Children's Christmas story. Unfortunately, before she passed away earlier this year, she had not been able to complete all of the art for the book. However, I managed to take what completed art she had left behind and some few pieces of art she had started, and I was able to cobble together this project. It is a sequel to a Halloween story she wrote and published a couple of years ago, "Hollybelle the Witch and the Broomstick Ball."


I can't imagine how difficult it must have been to go back and put together your wife's final unfinished project. It's impossible to put into words. Just incredible.

I would encourage everyone to check it out, along with the first book, and I would be happy to promote it in any way I can.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Valerie Zambito (Oct 31, 2011)

My heartfelt condolences to you, Ty.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Donald Rump said:


> I can't imagine how difficult it must have been to go back and put together your wife's final unfinished project. It's impossible to put into words. Just incredible.


I kept putting it off for months, but finally forced myself to push through. My big fear was that if I didn't do it this year for Christmas, that I might never do it, and that couldn't be allowed to happen.

And Donald, thanks for all you've done. It's much appreciated.


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Ty.


----------



## CaraS. (Jul 18, 2014)

I do know how you feel. I lost my husband almost 9 years ago and still miss him every day. It does get a little bit easier as time passes, but losing a spouse also means your entire lifestyle has to be adjusted. It's taken me a long time to get myself settled down and back to writing; I went through a lot of bad escapism until I came to terms with the loss. 

Hang in there!


----------

